# Michael Ruhlman Chat this weekend



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Along with "Soul of a Chef", Michael also wrote "The Making of a Chef" which is the story of his trip through the CIA. Anyone considering the CIA or culinary school elsewhere might be interested in his feedback. "Making of a Chef" is a great book, personally I thought it was better than "Soul of a Chef".


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Under the category of peculiar things a person can learn from books: I read the Ruhlman books and one thing I learned from the Making of a Chef was how to peel carrots. Silly, I know, but I always hated peeling carrots! Yesterday, I peeled carrots the way it was described in that book, and it was so quick and easy that I felt silly for ever feeling awkward about it in the first place!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Sandy, for those of us who have yet to read the book, can you enlighten us as to the proper way to peel a carrot?


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Funny thing, when I was browsing the book the one thing that caught my attention was how the Chef peeled the carrot. When I read that I thought to myself "There is always a way to do something better and faster." Here I just thought the mundane task of peeling carrots was just that, a mundane task. But when Michael explained how the Chef demonstrated peeling carrots I had to get the book. I wanted to find out what else was in there.

Thinking back, I can't remember exactly how Michael explained it, but I believe the Chef took a carrot and rolled it on a table while peeling it. Pretty much peeled it instantly.


----------

